# Jock Horror Harvest



## Abnjm (Oct 11, 2009)

I ended up cutting on the 64th day of flower:

Before:







After:



















Best close-ups I can do with my crappy camera:












Wet weight of the trimmed buds was 2000 gms. If it dries like my other grows, I should get about 500 gms dry. Not quite the 1 gm per watt I was aiming for, but not bad. I will supercrop my next grow, and I think that will get me over the 1 gm target. The buds are hanging in the grow tent with a few fans moving the air around. 75F at 37% RH. I have backed the dehumidifier down to allow the RH to get closer to 50% RH. I will update after I transfer the buds to the curing jars.


----------



## brasmith (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice buds and clippers ya got there


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 11, 2009)

HAWT.

*wishes there was a neutral location to do bud swaps*

I've wanted to taste jock horror...PLEASE write a good smoke report when it's been cured.


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 11, 2009)

great stuff there buddy.


----------



## Green Cross (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks great, but it wasn't ripe for harvest IMHO


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 11, 2009)

Green Cross said:


> Looks great, but it wasn't ripe for harvest IMHO



Thank you all for stopping by!

GREEN CROSS: Good eye my friend. I probably should have let them go another week. The reason I cut now is that the smaller buds we've been smoking have been scary! One hit wonder that already makes me take a 3 hour nap........ I must be a lightweight, but I really didn't want any additional couch-lock from this smoke. + Rep.

The trichomes were 75% cloudy, and 25% Amber so I figured I wouldn't be foregoing too much weight.


----------



## ringerracer (Oct 11, 2009)

Man those buds look amazing! How many plants and what was your set up?


----------



## Highhunter (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks awesome you horror! Nice Job


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 11, 2009)

ringerracer said:


> Man those buds look amazing! How many plants and what was your set up?


Thanks Racer. I only got three plants to germinate. 600 watt MH/HPS. GH 3 part nutrients in a 2' x 2' E & F table. Coco / Hydroton media. Air Conditioner, dehumidfier, reservoir chiller. I had bud rot my last harvest, and I think the A/C and dehumidifier kept my buds healthy.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 11, 2009)

Highhunter said:


> Looks awesome you horror! Nice Job


Thanks for stopping by Hunter. Your sig line is hilarious!


----------



## ringerracer (Oct 11, 2009)

No way only three plants! I saw it was only 64 days of flower but how long was the veg? Really nice yield man!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 11, 2009)

ringerracer said:


> No way only three plants! I saw it was only 64 days of flower but how long was the veg? Really nice yield man!


Since I'm in a tent, and I've height issues, I only vegged them for three weeks. I just popped four AK-48's and plan on aggressively supercropping them prior to flower in order to develop a bigger root ball.


----------



## ringerracer (Oct 11, 2009)

I am even more impressed I didnt think you could get a pound off of 3 plants in three months? In soil with a 400hps I got a little over a qt lb in the same three+ months but I had four girls!! And good luck with your super-cropping I think you will do very well! +rep


----------



## Dr.RR (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW, that's all that comes to mind. I'm receiving my new 400W MH/HPS tomm and I've got Jock Horror from The Sativa Seedbank. What all did you do to those 3 plants to get so many nugs? Top? LST? I need your secrests!!


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 12, 2009)

Indiana Indiana Indiana where all for you!Way to go HOOSIER!Damn nice harvest!


----------



## monkeyinthemist (Oct 15, 2009)

wow man big thumbs up for the monster harvest. cant wait to see what you do with the ak-48's . +rep for a major success on the third try.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

Dr.RR said:


> WOW, that's all that comes to mind. I'm receiving my new 400W MH/HPS tomm and I've got Jock Horror from The Sativa Seedbank. What all did you do to those 3 plants to get so many nugs? Top? LST? I need your secrests!!


Hey Doc. No secrets, I read about everything I did on RIU. I was only home 4 days a month during this grow, so I didn't have a chance to top, FIM, or supercrop. 

I think the difference is in my media. I put the seedlings in 8" net pots filled with coco coir, and then I surround the net pots with hydroton to fill the table. By the end of the grow, the entire tray is one massive rootball. In fact, it got so heavy, it caused spider cracks in the reservoir, and I had to harvest before it totally failed. I think the Jock Horror took care of the rest. 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> Indiana Indiana Indiana where all for you!Way to go HOOSIER!Damn nice harvest!


Thanks Jimmy! Indiana MUST represent!


----------



## WbWhiteBoy (Oct 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Hey Doc. No secrets, I read about everything I did on RIU. I was only home 4 days a month during this grow, so I didn't have a chance to top, FIM, or supercrop.


 
4 days a month kiss-ass very nice


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey Abnjm, top harvest 
I have the same scissors - makes it all so much nicer on the hands doesn't it..
I'm showing u some Love on this 1.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hey Abnjm, top harvest
> I have the same scissors - makes it all so much nicer on the hands doesn't it..
> I'm showing u some Love on this 1.


Thanks Ninja. I did not do as well as I had hoped, but there's plenty for my wife and I.... And of course, my friends! 

I think Fdd2BLK recommended those clippers, and I've used them on all three harvests. Very sharp, very light, and easy on the hands!

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks Ninja. I did not do as well as I had hoped, but there's plenty for my wife and I.... And of course, my friends!
> 
> I think Fdd2BLK recommended those clippers, and I've used them on all three harvests. Very sharp, very light, and easy on the hands!
> 
> Thanks for stopping by!


Hopefully u got urself some Clones cranking b4 u turned em..
Yeah i was down @ the Craft store with the missus one day, in zombie mode, wen like a light there they were.. Then i saw Fdd's thread and knew i had made the right choice


----------



## JimmyPot (Oct 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks Jimmy! Indiana MUST represent!


I have always been curious about that strain PM sent


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> Hopefully u got urself some Clones cranking b4 u turned em..
> Yeah i was down @ the Craft store with the missus one day, in zombie mode, wen like a light there they were.. Then i saw Fdd's thread and knew i had made the right choice


I wish I had cloned 'em. I had two distinct phenotypes, and the one plant was killer! Multiple big colas and rock hard. The other two plants are one of the reasons I didn't hit my 1 gm / watt target. I'm still trying to decide if I want to build my clone/mom tent with MH or T-5 lighting, but I've got 4 weeks to decide. 

Sometimes being a good husband can be productive! I can't tell you how many grow related items I've picked up at Bed Bath and Beyond!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

JimmyPot said:


> I have always been curious about that strain PM sent


Buds are curing in the jars! Final dry weight after second trim is 430 gms. 12 zips from three plants. Smoke report around the first of Novemer...







Bubble bags will be utilized tonight.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2009)

I've started a grow log for my AK-48 seeds!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/257646-nirvana-ak-48-600-watt.html

Stop on by....


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 17, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I wish I had cloned 'em. I had two distinct phenotypes, and the one plant was killer! Multiple big colas and rock hard. The other two plants are one of the reasons I didn't hit my 1 gm / watt target. I'm still trying to decide if I want to build my clone/mom tent with MH or T-5 lighting, but I've got 4 weeks to decide.
> 
> Sometimes being a good husband can be productive! I can't tell you how many grow related items I've picked up at Bed Bath and Beyond!


I went with fluros in my clone cupboard, n they work a treat. Heat management is almost nil, and its gentle on the plants allowing good growth.
Check out my cupboard n tell me wat u think..
Clone Cupboard.


----------



## token2004 (Oct 17, 2009)

what the fuck dude! I hop one day I have that hanging in my house!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2009)

XxNinjaxX said:


> I went with fluros in my clone cupboard, n they work a treat. Heat management is almost nil, and its gentle on the plants allowing good growth.
> Check out my cupboard n tell me wat u think..
> Clone Cupboard.


Going to do some CFL shopping today!


----------



## XxNinjaxX (Oct 18, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Going to do some CFL shopping today!


Nice 
I got mine from the hydro store, cost bout $65 Aussie dollars.. Its 135W so it certainly doesnt starve the plants


----------



## razoredge (Oct 18, 2009)

them damn wall mart jars suck haha, They always strip out and the lids get bent on me. Looks good


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2009)

razoredge said:


> them damn wall mart jars suck haha, They always strip out and the lids get bent on me. Looks good


I showed my wife your post and she almost peeded herself. She's always bitching about those "Damn Walmart Jars".... No bent lids, but you gotta be very careful with them. It was all that was available when I harvested my first grow in January.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## razoredge (Oct 20, 2009)

haha funny, I cant tell you how many times I ended up buying everyone of them on the shelf and complaining about it every time haha


----------



## timrichards (Oct 21, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Buds are curing in the jars! Final dry weight after second trim is 430 gms. 12 zips from three plants. Smoke report around the first of Novemer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Great grow! Can't wait to see the AK-48. 430 grams, 12 ounces? Shouldn't it be around 15? Or is the 430 counting trim?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 21, 2009)

timrichards said:


> Great grow! Can't wait to see the AK-48. 430 grams, 12 ounces? Shouldn't it be around 15? Or is the 430 counting trim?



Look at the big brain on Tim!!! I was evidently using stoner math for my calculations... 430 gms = 15.17 oz. Not 12.


----------



## timrichards (Oct 21, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Look at the big brain on Tim!!! I was evidently using stoner math for my calculations... 430 gms = 15.17 oz. Not 12.


 
Well we all use stoner math at times. I just didn't want you to sell yourself short. 

I'm sure most people here would love it if you were their supplier.


----------



## Ledhed (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful man, just beautiful!


----------



## IRONMAN420 (Oct 21, 2009)

WOW! Great job man. You must have a huge grean thumb.
+Rep


----------



## bluewavexx (Oct 21, 2009)

that is tottally awesome you should be proud of yourself. seriously i am jealous


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2009)

bluewavexx said:


> that is tottally awesome you should be proud of yourself. seriously i am jealous


Don't be jealous! Go out there and do one for yourself. If I can do it, anyone can...


----------



## spicole420 (Nov 18, 2009)

Dr. Greenthumb, just creamed my self. Thanks for not sending me the pics. Shock and Aw!! Well Done!! Can't wait to see more pic's from the next batch.


----------



## True Stoner (Nov 18, 2009)

So a dehumdifier and an air conditioner are a good add on to a grow room?? Does the air conditioner need to be in teh wall or can a get one that stands in the room! Man those buds are friggin sweet looking!!! I think i just prematured ejackulated...like how i spelt that??? LOL


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 18, 2009)

nice grow how tall were your plants when you harvested


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Nov 18, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for stopping by Hunter. Your sig line is hilarious!


FIREY WONDERLAND..

NICE HARV !! CONGRATS.

I see the week early didn't get you too bad but thats why ure 1 g per w wasnt there hah no worries.. im in the same boat, check last my posted thread..mine too, it just is fire from the pre cut pieces took, i want to almost cut early should i be waiting? lol


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

spicole420 said:


> Dr. Greenthumb, just creamed my self. Thanks for not sending me the pics. Shock and Aw!! Well Done!! Can't wait to see more pic's from the next batch.


THe next batch is well on its' way. I did some more calculating, and we MAY be able to cut when you two are in my neck of the woods. See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

True Stoner said:


> So a dehumdifier and an air conditioner are a good add on to a grow room?? Does the air conditioner need to be in teh wall or can a get one that stands in the room! Man those buds are friggin sweet looking!!! I think i just prematured ejackulated...like how i spelt that??? LOL



Yes and yes! I'm in the midwest, USA, so I need both to do a good grow in the summer. I have a window mount A/C unit cooling a 10' x 10' room which allows me to seal off the room during grows with no hoses and shit sticking out all over the place.

I lost the two largest colas on my second PPP grow to bud rot. I use the dehumidifier to keep tent RH below 45% during flower, and have had no issues on the following grows. The two buds I lost were the size of 20oz soda bottles and I'll bet I lost 4 oz dry. I cried like a little bitch....

Thanks fro checking out my harvest. Check out my AK-48 grow below.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2009)

bobtokes said:


> nice grow how tall were your plants when you harvested


I'd say they were 3' tall. Not much room in the tent with the E & F rez below the tray. I'm trying LST/Supercropping to control height on my current AK-48 grow. Grow journal is below.

Thanks.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Nov 19, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> I'd say they were 3' tall. Not much room in the tent with the E & F rez below the tray. I'm trying LST/Supercropping to control height on my current AK-48 grow. Grow journal is below.
> 
> Thanks.


You answered everyone but me haha, I am looking forward to your opinion please reference back  thanks. cheer!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 20, 2009)

I couldn't find your grow log man. Can you post the URL?


----------



## Magnetar (Nov 27, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Yes and yes! I'm in the midwest, USA, so I need both to do a good grow in the summer. I have a window mount A/C unit cooling a 10' x 10' room which allows me to seal off the room during grows with no hoses and shit sticking out all over the place.
> 
> I lost the two largest colas on my second PPP grow to bud rot. I use the dehumidifier to keep tent RH below 45% during flower, and have had no issues on the following grows. The two buds I lost were the size of 20oz soda bottles and I'll bet I lost 4 oz dry. I cried like a little bitch....
> 
> Thanks fro checking out my harvest. Check out my AK-48 grow below.


Are you counting the watts for your air conditioner into the grams/watt or just the lights ?


----------



## AlBundy (Nov 27, 2009)

Yours buds are gorgeous! Just awesome!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

Magnetar said:


> Are you counting the watts for your air conditioner into the grams/watt or just the lights ?


Most people just compare the yield to the light wattage. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 27, 2009)

AlBundy said:


> Yours buds are gorgeous! Just awesome!


Thanks Al. I'm hoping the AK-48 I've got going now turn out as nice.

Stop by and check it out!


----------

